# Part of massage or not?



## Pattiroxxi (May 3, 2014)

I have been talking to a man yesterday on the internet who served in the Military for 3 years in South Korea, and we got to the point of getting a massage. First off, everything seemed normal, but then we started talking about getting massages with topless hand relief. He told me that it's a normal practice for men in most countries, and that a man can't fully relax without a release. 

I didn't know what to say, so i called it prostitution and he said that this is totally different to sex, and it's not on the same level as having sex with someone. I told him i view it the same, and he kind of started talking about relaxing it is, and that if a woman wants to help relax a man during a massage by giving him a sensual, ( he doesn't say sexual, but sensual) handjob, then there is nothing wrong with it.

He put out some impressive reasonings as to why he thinks so, and i was quite impressed, in both, good and bad ways since i personally didn't agree with him, although he seemed to be rather passionate about these massages, and i started getting this butterfly feeling in my stomach for some reason. 

So..is this a common practice for men or not? and can it be termed as prositution?


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Are men getting sex when someone masturbates them? Yep. Are they paying for it? Yep. Paying for sex is prostitution. Would most men approve of their wife or daughter performing this service on strangers for money? Probably not.


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

The definition of prostitution is the practice or occupation of engaging in sexual activity with someone for payment.

So yes it's prostitution.


----------



## Pattiroxxi (May 3, 2014)

unbelievable said:


> Are men getting sex when someone masturbates them? Yep. Are they paying for it? Yep. Paying for sex is prostitution. Would most men approve of their wife or daughter performing this service on strangers for money? Probably not.


He said he sees as part of a relaxing massage and not escorting. I wonder how many other men have this view as well. He also approves of his girlfriend pleasing other men in this way.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

He's sort of like a pimp, too? No, when I got a massage, there was no happy ending. That's what that's called. I am not saying, it's not easy to get aroused from being massaged. From what the masseusse said, it happens all the time. She just does nothing about it. She ignores it.

Go home and get one from the girlfriend or misses. Or get one before you go. Otherwise, it's not part of a massage unless she is a prostitute.


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

Pattiroxxi said:


> He said he sees as part of a relaxing massage and not escorting. I wonder how many other men have this view as well. He also approves of his girlfriend pleasing other men in this way.


Doubt that approval about his girlfriend. Perhaps his approval will be extended to his wife (when he gets married)? His wife can work in a massage parlor with happy endings, so there's always a job for his wife.


----------



## Pattiroxxi (May 3, 2014)

aug said:


> Doubt that approval about his girlfriend. Perhaps his approval will be extended to his wife (when he gets married)? His wife can work in a massage parlor with happy endings, so there's always a job for his wife.


He said that he would never force his gf to do anything she didn't want to and that he would also stop if she told him to. I have never seen a man with such logic. The way he describes the massages to me, i have no doubt it's not a legit massage.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Some people look down on those who work with their hands. Just sayin'. snickers....


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

Pattiroxxi said:


> He said that he would never force his gf to do anything she didn't want to and that he would also stop if she told him to. I have never seen a man with such logic. The way he describes the massages to me, i have no doubt it's not a legit massage.


Essentially he's saying he is okay with his gf giving men handjobs.

Have you asked him if it is okay with his wife giving other men handjobs? You know, to relax? There are lots of tense men out there.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm feeling kind of tense, myself. snickers... Maybe it's the coffee? Dang, this is a tough one. What to do? What to do? 

I'll be back later...

Just kidding people...Don't get excited.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

http://www.defense.gov/news/newsarticle.aspx?id=25245

Not only is it prostitution, but it's illegal for U.S. military members to patronize prostitution.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

The Trafficking Victims Protection Reauthorization Act of 2005 amends the military manual for courts-martial, making the punishment for using a prostitute the same as that for being a prostitute, said John Awtrey, director of law enforcement policy and support for the undersecretary of defense for personnel and readiness.
Under the new act, any servicemember convicted of patronizing a prostitute can receive a dishonorable discharge, forfeiture of all pay and allowances and one year of confinement.


----------



## Pattiroxxi (May 3, 2014)

unbelievable said:


> The Trafficking Victims Protection Reauthorization Act of 2005 amends the military manual for courts-martial, making the punishment for using a prostitute the same as that for being a prostitute, said John Awtrey, director of law enforcement policy and support for the undersecretary of defense for personnel and readiness.
> Under the new act, any servicemember convicted of patronizing a prostitute can receive a dishonorable discharge, forfeiture of all pay and allowances and one year of confinement.



He said he was in Korea at that time, i know it's legal there.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Pattiroxxi said:


> He said he was in Korea at that time, i know it's legal there.


Not for him if he was a service member after this act was passed. The UCMJ follows military members wherever they go. Commit a violation on the moon? I can arrest you.


----------



## Pattiroxxi (May 3, 2014)

aug said:


> Essentially he's saying he is okay with his gf giving men handjobs.
> 
> Have you asked him if it is okay with his wife giving other men handjobs? You know, to relax? There are lots of tense men out there.


He told me that there is a difference between getting a sensual massage and touching a penis. According to him, there is a difference between a relaxing sensual massage and a handjob. One is more relaxing than the other. He thinks that a woman who just gives handjobs for money is a prostitution, but a woman who gives a sensual orgasm during massage....well he considers that part of a massage.

So basically he thinks there is a difference between giving a guy a release and giving a guy a massage and providing him relief by sensually massaging his penis, two different kinds of orgasm according to him.


----------



## Miss_Conduct (Jul 12, 2014)

Pattiroxxi said:


> He said that he would never force his gf to do anything she didn't want to and that he would also stop if she told him to. I have never seen a man with such logic. The way he describes the massages to me, i have no doubt it's not a legit massage.


Of course these women are not actual trained, licensed massage therapists. They're foreign nationals who were lured here by sex traffickers with promises of legitimate employment and are now being exploited as sex workers.

Any man who can rationalize supporting this exploitation with his patronage has no sense of integrity or respect for women. 

Run like the wind.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

https://www.usfk.mil/usfk/Uploads/140/01_Zero_Tolerance_Policy.20140728.pdf

Here's the current specific Command Policy for US Forces in Korea. If such a policy was in effect while he was there, he could not only be charged with an Art 134 violation but also with failure to obey a general order or regulation. Double whammy.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Pattiroxxi said:


> He said that he would never force his gf to do anything she didn't want to and that he would also stop if she told him to. I have never seen a man with such logic.


Oh yes, lots of them exist in real life.
They pretend to be the most kind , loving , affectionate , gentlemen, and profess to love their wives or girlfriends...












They are called _creeps_.

Lol, Don't be afraid to call him out loudly,_ C.R.E.E.E.P!_

And_ R.U.N_ from that man!


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Massage parlor near Osan placed off limits - News - Stripes


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

https://www.usfk.mil/usfk/off-limits.osan.453

Here's three more "massage parlors" off limits to military personnel in Korea. If a troop goes to an off-limits establishment to purchase sexual gratification, that troop can be charged with at least three violations of the UCMJ.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Would he be proud to have his mother employed in this profession?


----------



## Philat (Sep 12, 2013)

You are being played by this guy. He's getting off talking about this stuff to you.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Since there's nothing sexual going on with this activity (in his mind), he could make a little side money by providing the same service for his buddies. They need relaxation, too.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Though it's ok in his mind, it's illegal everywhere for service members and it's illegal in 49 out of 50 states. They will only lock his body up. His mind can remain free.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

Would he be okay if it was the reversed gender? The GF receiving the "sensual massage"?

An ex of my husband's best friend confided to me that she and a friend of hers both received "happy endings" during a massage. The masseuse was male.


----------



## Miss_Conduct (Jul 12, 2014)

Machiavelli said:


> LOL! Of course, now that the US military has comfort troops actually in uniform and assigned to every military installation and naval vessel, there is much less need for out and out prostitution.


I really hope this was some kind of sick joke on your part.

****************************

GRIM TOLL OF MILITARY WOMEN KILLED IN WAR

April 1, 2013
Share/Bookmark
143 Women Killed in War on Terror

Since the attack on America on September 11, 2001, a total of 143 women deployed to Afghanistan, Iraq and Kuwait have lost their lives in service to America.
Most Americans, and even members of the media, are not aware that 143 brave servicewomen have died in the War on Terrorism. With few exceptions, news stories about their tragic deaths usually appear only in the military press, or in small hometown newspaper stories and television accounts that rarely capture national attention.

Everyone in this war is serving "In Harm's Way," but “Direct Ground Combat” units, such as the infantry, engage in deliberate offensive action against the enemy. Most of the servicewomen whose names are listed below were killed by improvised explosive devices (IEDs), and some died in military plane crashes. Twenty were mothers of one or more children age 18 and younger. One female soldier, whose body was shattered by an explosive device she was attempting to disarm, died in the arms of her soldier husband who was stationed nearby.

Military hospitals nationwide have cared for many female heroes who have lost legs and arms. When two women Marines and a female sailor were killed in a Fallujah truck attack in June 2005, eleven more were sent to Brooke Medical Center in Texas, which specializes in the treatment of severe burns. Hundreds have received medals for serious injuries and for personal valor under fire.

Heartbroken family members have expressed indescribable grief and great pride in their daughters, which is universally shared by a grateful nation. It is always when soldiers die, but losses of women in this war are unprecedented in modern history. According to Army Times, 7,000 women served in Vietnam, but only 16 were killed, most of them nurses. In the first Persian Gulf War, 33,000 women were deployed, but only 6 perished due to scud missile explosions or accidents. (Nov. 24, 2003)


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

unbelievable said:


> Would he be proud to have his mother employed in this profession?



Interesting. Perhaps his mother can give him a massage (you know, not a handjob but something sensual to relax him).


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

I hope you aren't naive enough to believe what he's telling you. He's spinning.


----------



## Pattiroxxi (May 3, 2014)

soccermom2three said:


> Would he be okay if it was the reversed gender? The GF receiving the "sensual massage"?
> 
> An ex of my husband's best friend confided to me that she and a friend of hers both received "happy endings" during a massage. The masseuse was male.


He said that women deserve just as much as men, so he would have no problem with that. He says that men need this feminine touch that helps them to achieve full relexataion. He also included a bath in this "ultimate relexation" as he is saying. 

I just keep reading what he is telling me, not like i would start anything with him.


----------



## Pattiroxxi (May 3, 2014)

unbelievable said:


> Would he be proud to have his mother employed in this profession?


I need to ask him that.


----------



## Pattiroxxi (May 3, 2014)

unbelievable said:


> Though it's ok in his mind, it's illegal everywhere for service members and it's illegal in 49 out of 50 states. They will only lock his body up. His mind can remain free.



Well, he was doing it for 3 years while he was in South Korea, most of his collegues did so as well. He is saying this is common for men in there and is not part of prostitution. He never had a massage like that since he came back to US, because it's illegal and it's not a relaxing massage like they do overseas. He says America is an exception to these massages and most countries allow it. 

I sometimes want to slap him threw the computer screen.


----------



## Hopeful Cynic (Apr 27, 2014)

Pattiroxxi said:


> He told me that there is a difference between getting a sensual massage and touching a penis. According to him, there is a difference between a relaxing sensual massage and a handjob. One is more relaxing than the other. He thinks that a woman who just gives handjobs for money is a prostitution, but a woman who gives a sensual orgasm during massage....well he considers that part of a massage.
> 
> So basically he thinks there is a difference between giving a guy a release and giving a guy a massage and providing him relief by sensually massaging his penis, two different kinds of orgasm according to him.


This is a guy who is busy deluding himself, not necessarily trying to convince you.

If he would be okay getting this penis massage from a man, or from his mother, sister or daughter, and okay having his mother, sister, daughter or wife having a job like this giving 'massages' to strange men, and if his wife would be okay with him receiving this service from a strange person, then sure, he's right, it's not sex/prostitution. Otherwise, yep, he's trying to justify his own cheating or use of a prostitute in his own mind.

By the way, if you're in a relationship with this guy, you can expect him to cheat on you. "I did not have sexual relations with that woman! It was a massage!"


----------



## Oldfaithful (Nov 27, 2013)

Why do you keep talking to him? He sounds gross. 
It's prostitution. He can call it whatever he wants. I have heard in some Asian countries even the certified therapists give happy endings because it's part of the relaxation. I have no idea but it's exchanging money for sex. So it is prostitution.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Pattiroxxi said:


> Well, he was doing it for 3 years while he was in South Korea, most of his collegues did so as well. He is saying this is common for men in there and is not part of prostitution. He never had a massage like that since he came back to US, because it's illegal and it's not a relaxing massage like they do overseas. He says America is an exception to these massages and most countries allow it.
> 
> I sometimes want to slap him threw the computer screen.


Drug addicts believe everyone on earth does drugs. Pedophiles believe they are quite normal. Cheaters will tell you everyone does it. This is really quite simple. If a man wouldn't want someone doing or saying something to his sister, wife, daughter, or mother, then it's not ok to do or say that thing to someone else's mother, wife, sister, or daughter. Either this clown treats women with respect or he treats them like meat. If he has no respect for women, why are you talking to him? He's got nothing to say that a decent women needs to hear.


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

Why waste your time your talking to someone who clearly has this type of thinking.


----------



## Pattiroxxi (May 3, 2014)

unbelievable said:


> Drug addicts believe everyone on earth does drugs. Pedophiles believe they are quite normal. Cheaters will tell you everyone does it. This is really quite simple. If a man wouldn't want someone doing or saying something to his sister, wife, daughter, or mother, then it's not ok to do or say that thing to someone else's mother, wife, sister, or daughter. Either this clown treats women with respect or he treats them like meat. If he has no respect for women, why are you talking to him? He's got nothing to say that a decent women needs to hear.


He actually told me if i don't like these type of things, and i consider it prostitution, then he respects my opinion and i am free to think of it as prostituion. He is so difficult to understand, especially after he said to me he wouldn't get this massage in the US because it's illegal in here, and considered prostitution. He further said that i don't have to agree with him with anything. He sounds like a very intelligent person tbh. He would even tell his GF if he would get a massage like this. His GF knows he was getting them in the past and she is OK with it. 

But for some reason, when i imagine that woman bathing him, my stomach gets very anxious, and i don't like the thought of that. I only spoked to him once, and he is a stranger to me but i already feel this kind of connection. He is a very different person to most people i spoked to about this topic.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Pattiroxxi said:


> He actually told me if i don't like these type of things, and i consider it prostitution, then he respects my opinion and i am free to think of it as prostituion. He is so difficult to understand, especially after he said to me he wouldn't get this massage in the US because it's illegal in here, and considered prostitution. He further said that i don't have to agree with him with anything. He sounds like a very intelligent person tbh. He would even tell his GF if he would get a massage like this. His GF knows he was getting them in the past and she is OK with it.
> 
> But for some reason, when i imagine that woman bathing him, my stomach gets very anxious, and i don't like the thought of that. I only spoked to him once, and he is a stranger to me but i already feel this kind of connection. He is a very different person to most people i spoked to about this topic.


Wow! He's going to permit you to have your own opinions? That's awfully big of him. This is a guy who's allegedly interested in you, showing you his Sunday Go to Meeting absolute best side? Run like hell!


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Pattiroxxi said:


> I have been talking to a man yesterday on the internet who served in the Military for 3 years in South Korea, and we got to the point of getting a massage. First off, everything seemed normal, but then we started talking about getting massages with topless hand relief. He told me that it's a normal practice for men in most countries, and that a man can't fully relax without a release.
> 
> I didn't know what to say, so i called it prostitution and he said that this is totally different to sex, and it's not on the same level as having sex with someone. I told him i view it the same, and he kind of started talking about relaxing it is, and that if a woman wants to help relax a man during a massage by giving him a sensual, ( he doesn't say sexual, but sensual) handjob, then there is nothing wrong with it.
> 
> ...


Sooo... does this mean that you're thinking about reconciling w/ your husband? He did the same thing, right?


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Pattiroxxi said:


> He said that he would never force his gf to do anything she didn't want to and that he would also stop if she told him to. *I have never seen a man with such logic.* The way he describes the massages to me, i have no doubt it's not a legit massage.


You haven't met many men, have you?


----------



## OptimisticPessimist (Jul 26, 2010)

unbelievable said:


> http://www.defense.gov/news/newsarticle.aspx?id=25245
> 
> Not only is it prostitution, but it's illegal for U.S. military members to patronize prostitution.


If this was rigorously enforced by the Navy, theyd have to forgo any foreign port visits or else the ship would return home from deployment with less than half its original crew.

Im not a fan of prostitution- just sayin'..


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

The word "Hooker" comes from General Joe Hooker of Civil War fame, due to the constant presence of prostitutes following his Army. Still, the U.S. military has changed. We can't allow our fighting men to behave male or violent.


----------



## Oldfaithful (Nov 27, 2013)

It's also legal in some countries to have sex with children, does he think that is ok?


----------



## Hopeful Cynic (Apr 27, 2014)

Pattiroxxi said:


> He actually told me if i don't like these type of things, and i consider it prostitution, then he respects my opinion and i am free to think of it as prostituion. He is so difficult to understand, especially after he said to me he wouldn't get this massage in the US because it's illegal in here, and considered prostitution. He further said that i don't have to agree with him with anything. He sounds like a very intelligent person tbh. He would even tell his GF if he would get a massage like this. His GF knows he was getting them in the past and she is OK with it.
> 
> But for some reason, when i imagine that woman bathing him, my stomach gets very anxious, and i don't like the thought of that. I only spoked to him once, and he is a stranger to me but i already feel this kind of connection. He is a very different person to most people i spoked to about this topic.


Okay, first of all, this man is stuck in the first stage of Kolhberg's Morality - obeying the law for fear of punishment without understanding the reason for the law. Like a child. If it will get him in trouble, better not do it, but free for all when it won't get him arrested, without any thought about whether it's actually a good or bad thing for the masseuse.

Second of all, why are you even talking to this guy about sex? He's got a girlfriend! That says a lot about his character, not to mention yours as well.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Hopeful Cynic said:


> Second of all, why are you even talking to this guy about sex? He's got a girlfriend! That says a lot about his character, not to mention yours as well.


I'll confess to having the same thought, but I was _trying_ not to come off as too "judgey".


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

Pattiroxxi said:


> So..is this a common practice for men or not?


yeah its really common.....in your fantasies!

I suppose a service man with a few hundred bux in Bangkok could have a pretty good time, but if his wife found out....she'd be trying to contact some tong to set her hubby right!:rofl: don't do it man.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

The Navy Ethics Compass - Core Values Charter

Common or not, I don't see how any U.S. sailor can engage in such activity and still even pretend to adhere to the core values and ethics of the Navy. If a man can't treat women with respect he has no business in any of our armed forces. We have female Marines, Soldiers, Sailors, Airmen and Coast Guardsmen. Maybe 30% of my soldiers are female and it's important that they trust me. I'd have zero credibility with them if I treated civilian women as commercial commodities.


----------



## Pattiroxxi (May 3, 2014)

GusPolinski said:


> Sooo... does this mean that you're thinking about reconciling w/ your husband? He did the same thing, right?


The only reason i was reading his replies was because i have previous experiences with these massages. So it got me interested in knowing what men who go for these massages think about this. My ex H was never as open minded and respectful as this man was, if i would ever give a man a massage like this, he would have filed for divorce, but this person seems doesn't seem to mind for some reason. 

I think it's because he served in the Military, he is as open minded but then again, i would never ever date anyone with this hobby, but i can't stop myself from knowing what these men think.


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

Unbelievable I think you are right in what you are posting. But let's not forget that some of these sailors are 18, 19 years old. Some didn't join to adhere to the core values of the Navy, some joined to get out of bad situations at home. 18 year olds make stupid decisions, the OP doesn't sound like she is talking to a young kid but someone who should know better.
I was stationed on a ship that was 70% men, 30% women. I saw a lot of things that weren't apart of the codes or ethics.


----------



## OptimisticPessimist (Jul 26, 2010)

richie33 said:


> Unbelievable I think you are right in what you are posting. But let's not forget that some of these sailors are 18, 19 years old. Some didn't join to adhere to the core values of the Navy, some joined to get out of bad situations at home. 18 year olds make stupid decisions, the OP doesn't sound like she is talking to a young kid but someone who should know better.
> I was stationed on a ship that was 70% men, 30% women. I saw a lot of things that weren't apart of the codes or ethics.


Yeah, this is what my joke was intended to suggest. I never slept with a prostitute or even a Navy girl myself, but plenty of guys did. 

On my first deployment, 12 women were sent off the ship for getting pregnant at sea within 2 months of pulling out. One time on my second deployment I stumbled upon a guy and girl having sex in one of the storage rooms when trying to find the SK that had my part (I was an AE in AIMD). I personally knew 2 married guys who engaged in sexual relations (one got a blow job, the other had unprotected sex!) with a prostitute in port. A number of guys who were single talked about it too. There were systems to make it happen; since only guys could check out with guys and girls only with girls, couples would get together and check out on liberty so they could go to a hotel room to have sex. This goes on and on and on. I was only in for 5 years and only did 2 deployments!

I did know married guys who upheld their vows, guys with girlfriends who stayed loyal, and single guys who didnt partake. 

I understand the whole Honor, Courage, Commitment mantra, code of ethics and whatever- but when it comes to attraction, sexual lust, etc.. its a powerful force that some people cant seem to suppress.

And remember- the ethics of the Navy used to be "work hard, play hard." Work your a** off on the ship, hit port--> bar--> ***** house--> tattoo parlor--> bar---> ***** house, etc. Not saying I agree, but thats history..


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good afternoon all
Its prostitution AND its pretty common, very common in some parts of Asia. Military personnel have been using the services of prostitutes for thousands of years and I suspect will continue to do so. 

At least a massage with "happy ending" doesn't have much disease risk, or much risk of injury to the woman. Obviously if underage or coerced women are doing it, that's a whole different issue.

I don't really have much of a problem with prostitution if care is taken to prevent disease. It is a business that is NOT going to disappear, so it might as well be legal, regulated and taxed. That would help get rid of the most abusive situations.


Whether seeing a prostitute is acceptable within someones personal relationship is entirely up to the people involved. In a situation where someone is deployed overseas for a long period of time, I'm not so sure it is that bad. I think it is far superior to an affair with a person where there might develop a real emotional connection. 


Are there places that provide massage with sexual release for women? I've heard that this also happens in some massage places, but not sure it its real, or just someone's fantasy.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I wonder if there are any doctors who still treat female 'hysteria' with orgasms.


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

Hope1964 said:


> I wonder if there are any doctors who still treat female 'hysteria' with orgasms.


Well since it's the reason the vibrator was invented I guess their hands get too tired 

Funny enough there is a masseur in NY who gives happy endings who refers to himself as 'the Doctor' or 'Doctor M' so I guess there is.


----------



## Pattiroxxi (May 3, 2014)

richardsharpe said:


> Good afternoon all
> Its prostitution AND its pretty common, very common in some parts of Asia. Military personnel have been using the services of prostitutes for thousands of years and I suspect will continue to do so.
> 
> At least a massage with "happy ending" doesn't have much disease risk, or much risk of injury to the woman. Obviously if underage or coerced women are doing it, that's a whole different issue.
> ...


Yes, there are places that provide the same service to women. Just as i thought, i know it happens a lot.


----------



## Pattiroxxi (May 3, 2014)

richie33 said:


> Unbelievable I think you are right in what you are posting. But let's not forget that some of these sailors are 18, 19 years old. Some didn't join to adhere to the core values of the Navy, some joined to get out of bad situations at home. 18 year olds make stupid decisions, the OP doesn't sound like she is talking to a young kid but someone who should know better.
> I was stationed on a ship that was 70% men, 30% women. I saw a lot of things that weren't apart of the codes or ethics.


He is 28 now, he was 22-25 while serving in Military.


----------



## missthelove2013 (Sep 23, 2013)

how does he feel about someone working the little man in the canoe when YOU get a massage?


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

Pattiroxxi said:


> He is 28 now, he was 22-25 while serving in Military.


Big problem is at 28 he still thinks this is ok.


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

Pattiroxxi said:


> He told me that there is a difference between getting a sensual massage and touching a penis. According to him, *there is a difference between a relaxing sensual massage and a handjob.* One is more relaxing than the other. He thinks that a woman who just gives handjobs for money is a prostitution, but a woman who gives a sensual orgasm during massage....well he considers that part of a massage.
> 
> So basically he thinks there is a difference between giving a guy a release and giving a guy a massage and providing him relief by sensually massaging his penis, two different kinds of orgasm according to him.




Yeah, the sensual massage has OTHER body parts....plus a handjob....


----------



## Pattiroxxi (May 3, 2014)

missthelove2013 said:


> how does he feel about someone working the little man in the canoe when YOU get a massage?


He thinks it's ok.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

OptimisticPessimist said:


> Yeah, this is what my joke was intended to suggest. I never slept with a prostitute or even a Navy girl myself, *but plenty of guys did.*
> 
> On my first deployment, 12 women were sent off the ship for getting pregnant at sea within 2 months of pulling out. One time on my second deployment I stumbled upon a guy and girl having sex in one of the storage rooms when trying to find the SK that had my part (I was an AE in AIMD).* I personally knew 2 married guys who engaged in sexual relations (one got a blow job, the other had unprotected sex!) with a prostitute in port. A number of guys who were single talked about it too.* There were systems to make it happen; since only guys could check out with guys and girls only with girls, couples would get together and check out on liberty so they could go to a hotel room to have sex. *This goes on and on and on. I was only in for 5 years and only did 2 deployments!*
> 
> ...


I Work for an older man who pretty much has opened up to me about things he probably shouldn't have .. this was back in the 40's ... but he'll never know if he had a child over there, he cheated on his young wife too....what happens over there STAYS over there.. to think that all these men are being faithful , to me, is laughable.. I agree with your post..

It's a shame -but that IS human nature and it takes a very strong man to NOT succumb to these forces...when so many around you are jumping at everything they see...many of those women over there want the American soldier.. 

There was a poster here.. ShyGuy.. he was THAT sort of man...who had such ethics , even being single.. I remember one of his posts talking about his experiences over there.... very honorable... 

For those who CAN easily separate love & sex... the temptation to GO HERE , holding out in that atmosphere going months without a woman.. I wouldn't believe it....and many of them, if they had the extra cash...and couldn't get a woman ... they'd do just what this poster has done.. but they surely wouldn't go around talking about it to other women!!! 

In it's own way, be thankful he is so open about it.. for every one like him.. another 50 would just lie through their teeth....holding firm to the "what happens over there stays over there" mantra..


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

richie33 said:


> Unbelievable I think you are right in what you are posting. But let's not forget that some of these sailors are 18, 19 years old. Some didn't join to adhere to the core values of the Navy, some joined to get out of bad situations at home. 18 year olds make stupid decisions, the OP doesn't sound like she is talking to a young kid but someone who should know better.
> I was stationed on a ship that was 70% men, 30% women. I saw a lot of things that weren't apart of the codes or ethics.


Why someone joins is irrelevant. Once in, they follow orders. Want to be an individual and do your own thing? Remain a civilian. Join my Army, behave like a soldier or I'll do my best to put you out or in Leavenworth. 18 year olds do sometimes make stupid decisions but if that 18 year old is subject to the UCMJ, there are consequences for being stupid. We don't have separate rules for young and older soldiers. We have one creed, one set of values, one UCMJ, regulations and orders that apply to every member. Those who choose to not comply will be punished. Doesn't matter why they joined or even if they joined willingly or were drafted. We take the same oath and we adhere to one standard. Don't care how old you are, where you came from, whether you hated your mama, whether your daddy yelled at you or what your skin tone or gender is. Once you raise your hand and take that oath, you are mine, Sunshine, and you will be what you purport to be or I'll slap cuffs on you and


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

Thankfully I didn't have to deal with that type of attitude when I was in. I served honorably for 8 years and am a gulf vet.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm pretty sure lots of GIs who served in Vietnam and impregnated local women who gave birth to abandoned, permanent outcasts would tell you their service was honorable, too. I wonder if those innocent kids would agree with that assessment?


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm going to guess it's not the life ambition of most young girls to grow up and be the person who pulls on a stranger's penis for money. A person shouldn't be treated less than human because they need money. If we were poor and threatened by a stronger military power and wealthy foreign troops occupied our soil, how would you want them to treat your daughter, sister, wife, or mother?


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Hope1964 said:


> I wonder if there are any doctors who still treat female 'hysteria' with orgasms.


Ha ha!!!


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Pattiroxxi said:


> The only reason i was reading his replies was because i have previous experiences with these massages. So it got me interested in knowing what men who go for these massages think about this. My ex H was never as open minded and respectful as this man was, if i would ever give a man a massage like this, he would have filed for divorce, but this person seems doesn't seem to mind for some reason.
> 
> I think it's because he served in the Military, he is as open minded but then again, i would never ever date anyone with this hobby, but i can't stop myself from knowing what these men think.


LOL. How does the Kool-Aid taste?

Allow me to summarize precisely what this guy said to you...

"I like it when women give me handjobs."

Wow! How eloquent! How insightful! How profound!!!

Any guy, having just received a rubdown by an attractive young woman, is going to be pretty worked up, and will yearn for a "release". Respectable guys will bring that energy home to their spouses/significant others. Guys who are more readily willing to participate in *PROSTITUTION*, however, will happily roll over and allow the girl to "go to work".


----------



## Joylush (Sep 28, 2013)

I agree with the man. This entire thread cracks me up! What's the big deal really.


----------



## Pattiroxxi (May 3, 2014)

Joylush said:


> I agree with the man. This entire thread cracks me up! What's the big deal really.


I am just interested in what people think about what he said, since i was feeling a little uncomfortable when i first read what he was telling me in long paragraphs. If you agree with him, then that's fine, but you have to respect other people's opinions.


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

Are you still talking with this guy?


----------



## Pattiroxxi (May 3, 2014)

clipclop2 said:


> Are you still talking with this guy?



No. He vanished, i haven't spoke to him in 3-4 days.


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

Probably too relaxed to chat.


----------



## Joylush (Sep 28, 2013)

Pattiroxxi said:


> I am just interested in what people think about what he said, since i was feeling a little uncomfortable when i first read what he was telling me in long paragraphs. If you agree with him, then that's fine, but you have to respect other people's opinions.


What makes you think I don't? Just because I find the outrage over a meaningless massage humorous and dramatic! If my SO was serving in a remote location and experienced an erotic massage for relief I really wouldn't see it as a big deal so long as it was done as described. I'd kinda enjoy a video of it actually. That way I could share in his pleasure. Heck, I might even learn a new technique to use in him when he returned!


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

I think you should buy your guy that massage and prove to everyone you aren't full of it.


----------



## Pattiroxxi (May 3, 2014)

Joylush said:


> What makes you think I don't? Just because I find the outrage over a meaningless massage humorous and dramatic! If my SO was serving in a remote location and experienced an erotic massage for relief I really wouldn't see it as a big deal so long as it was done as described. I'd kinda enjoy a video of it actually. That way I could share in his pleasure. Heck, I might even learn a new technique to use in him when he returned!


Well, good for you. If you don't mind your partner getting rubbed and washed all over by some idk how to call them, semi prostitutes? then that's YOUR choice. I would only agree with it in certain circumstances as i know what these places aren't far from actual brothels.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

I think I need a rubbing and washing......"I pity the fool" who tries it. She isn't getting away with just a rubbing and washing.

No, I don't want it to be a prostitute.


----------

